# Pantogragh Engraving on pens



## skiprat (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all,
I've just finished making my 3rd prototype pentogragh engraver.
If anyone would like more info on how to make one, just let me know.
There are a couple of pics of it in my album.
Cheers for now
Skiprat


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 26, 2006)

Steven,

that is a really neat and useful tool that you have come up with. I would be quite thankful if you could provide instructions to make one.

Thank you.
-Peter-


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 26, 2006)

"PEN"-tograph? [] Interesting play on words, making a pantograph for pens.
  Yep, let's see the pics.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi again,
Glad this has some interest so quickly. It really is about time that I paid back for all the info I have gleaned from this fantastic site.
Peter, do you want measured drawings or info on how it works? If you are going to make one like mine, please give me a couple of days to measure it up and do some sketches in 'Paint'
If anyone wants to see an appalet on how a pantogragh works there is a good one that comes up every time you google 'pantogragh'
Rifleman, wish I had spotted the typo and used it deliberatly!!!
It does kinda fit though doesn't it?
Cheers 
Skiprat


----------



## Mudder (Nov 26, 2006)

That's one heck of an idea and I would be interested in instructions to make one. Looks like there is a lot of possibilities for creativity with your design.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 26, 2006)

Fantastic work Steven, I am sure there will be a lot of interest in it.[]


----------



## pete00 (Nov 26, 2006)

great !!! if you have time id like instructions as well please.........pete


----------



## pete00 (Nov 26, 2006)

BTW

your sprialing jig is pretty cool too.......!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />.
> Peter, do you want measured drawings or info on how it works? If you are going to make one like mine, please give me a couple of days to measure it up and do some sketches in 'Paint'
> Skiprat



Steven, a paint drawing with measurements will be quite helpful. Thanks for your assistance.

-Peter-


----------



## skiprat (Nov 26, 2006)

I've just made and saved some measured drawings as JPEG's in my album. 
If you need clearer copies I will have to send them to you direct.
Cos I dont know how to send a zipped file to this forum

Hope they help and glad to answer any questions

Skiprat


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2006)

looks great skiprat![]


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2006)

Peter, Scott, Lou et al
Just added another drawing that shows some more useful details.
Skiprat


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 27, 2006)

I have seen router pantograph's but ruled them out due to their design being too awkward for the work I do.
 This is an ingenious idea.
Your design and workmanship is great.
It is  a wonder that Dremel hadn't thought of this first for use with their popular flex shaft tool.
Though similar to "engraving machines" that jewelers use this is the first design I have seen that is "homeowner "adaptable.
I compliment you on your ingenuity and inventiveness.
Edit in
The comment below is in no way meant to diminish the concept of Skiprats design.
_Pantographs have been around for years in the woodworking/carving  areas of hobbyists.For those who are contemplating building this, note where he says the <b>location of certain points are critical</b>.
Since many out there do not want to "reinvent the wheel" There are pantographs available for less than $30.00 made from aluminum that can be modified to utilize the most ingenious part of Skiprats' design.The use of the flex shaft rather than the motorized portion of the tool.
AS interesting as Skiprats project looks,if <b>I </b>were to pursue this for my own use, based on <b>my </b>metal working experiences I would modify an existing pantograph rather than build from scratch.
_
A google search listed many commercially available that were very economical.


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 27, 2006)

You did a great job!  Working out the design and actually making it functional is a very nice achievement. 

Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing your pen designs.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks very simple. I have had a pantograph on the drawing board for some time now to be my next project. Even had it named 'pento-graph' as well. I like the roller idea for paterns. I have a habit of making 'hard' patterns in aluminum for some cue makers.
Nice work.
Your spiral jig is quite impressive as well.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks to all for great feedback. I would love to see the results of those who have contacted me for more details. Just a couple of points though. The object here was to show an example of how to do it. I figured that any one who was interested, would figure out how it worked as a whole and then adapt it to their own needs. Eagle has been an inspiration to me for some time and he is of course absolutely correct when he said that you can buy one. But I could buy pens instead of make them too. I did look around for some time for one that I too could adapt, but all of them came in very colourful wrapping and came with free crayons. The pantogragh has been around for centuries and was originally used to make a copy of artwork that was larger than the original. The innovative part of mine, I think, is the wooden drum. This allows you to engrave a pattern all the way around your workpiece. The cantilever support and the use of a counter weight ( a scroll chuck on mine ) was also a brain wave as it raises the cutter off the workpiece when you move the pointer to the next letter. Using the flexi shaft does make things easier, but I stole that idea from a CNC web site.
With regards to accuracy need in making one, well,I have seen the photos in the albums and I doubt very much that the artists who made those pens could not drill a hole in the right place with the right size bit!! I have almost as much fun make things like this as I do making pens so maybe I'm biased.

Also, many thanks to all that have welcomed me to the fold. I can tell you that a lot of new members are shy to say anything, but it is easier when you are welcomed like that!!![]

Skiprat


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 28, 2006)

Skiprat-
I too usually like to make my own tools, but for the accuracy needed in something like this, unless I made it out of wood I would yield to one that is machined commercially.
Here is the one I found after looking at yours.The adaptation can still be made to utilize the  innovative portions of yours.
Woodworkers Supply pantograph
Thanks for the compliment and even I don't buy pens at Walmart.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Eagle, 
Don't you sleep?? What time is it on the other side of the pond?
If something like that was available here I certainly would have got one, at least to start with anyway. You may be aware that we have very limited suppliers of decent pen kits in the UK so I recently bought some from CSUSA. The service was great and I had the stuff in 2 days!!! BUT, I got seriously stung on import duty when I went to collect it. So I doubt that now I know, I will buy stuff from US unless I can't make it.
As a post script, your herring bone pen has intrigued me for ages. Is the pattern on the pen different to the cap, or just a side view of the same pattern?
I really like it and want to copy it if I may.

Cheers
Skiprat


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 28, 2006)

The pattern is the same.Different view.
AS far as copying it.Knock your socks off.
I am sure a lot gets copied from this site and we never even see a post from those that do it.


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 1, 2006)

Skiprat,

  Wonderful pantograph setup you have there, and as others have said, I really like the Spiraling tool you built as well.  Great work on those.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done!
I would also be interested in info.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2006)

Many thanks for interest and kind comments. Bob,if you need more info than is on the sketches in my album, please just e-mail me with your questions. Tips and explanations are a bit too long winded to post here I think. If anyone builds one, please let me know.

Please remember that mine was built from scrap that I already had and therefore some parts could be simplified even more. For instance,
if I had a long enough piece of 6mm threaded rod then I could have done away with the brass joiner and the 8mm threaded bit in the big roller. My thoughts I guess was for folks to see it, understand how it works and then make one using some of my principles. I am of course flattered that lots of people have asked for dimensions of mine.

Cheers
Skiprat[]


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> I am of course flattered that lots of people have asked for dimensions of mine.
> 
> Cheers
> Skiprat[]



I would be interested in additional information on the gearing setup used for the spiraling jig. The gears that drive the spindle end in particular.

Chuckie


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2006)

Chuckie, sorry for delaying a reply to you. I have been busy today making 30 key ring pens to go into Christmas crackers!! I will make a sketch tomorrow. Quick reply is that one big wheel ( 40 )on the back of the headstock is driven by a small one ( one )on the compund table. Mine has 4 wheels because I didn't have enough space ie; 20 to 1 and again 20 to one. Hope I haven't just confused the issue.[?]

Skiprat


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2006)

Chuckie, I've just saved a simple sketch of the gear set up.
Trust it helps.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 3, 2006)

Skiprat-
Do you have any pictures of pens that you engeaved using that engraver?
I looked in your album and didn't see any.
I'd like to see a finished one.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 3, 2006)

Eagle, I'm sure you would. But I've decided that as you seem to slag off every idea posted, that I would just bin it.[V]


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Chuckie, I've just saved a simple sketch of the gear set up.
> Trust it helps.



Could not find the saved sketch but after re-reviewing you photos I think I have a better idea as to what you are doing.

Thanks
Chuckie


----------



## skiprat (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry Chuckie, I don't know what I did last night, it was very late[xx(]

Anyway, its there now if you need it


----------

